# For the "WTF" question of the week...



## capcrnch (Feb 15, 2010)

I know this is going to sound absolutely dumb, but..
Anyone have a suggestion for getting CA glue off your teeth?

My CA tip was covered in dried glue, so like an idiot, I used my teeth to bit it off.  Well, there must have been some fresh glue there, or just enough inside the tip to get on my front 2 teeth. It's not a lot, just a little, enough for me to notice it.

Yes, i've brushed at least 12 times and I just can't seem to get rid of the feeling that its still there..

Suggestions?


----------



## leestoresund (Feb 15, 2010)

Rub it with acetone?


----------



## hunter-27 (Feb 15, 2010)

leestoresund said:


> Rub it with acetone?


 YUMMY!!


----------



## kennspens (Feb 15, 2010)

12000 micromesh?


----------



## capcrnch (Feb 15, 2010)

leestoresund said:


> Rub it with acetone?



I just can't see that being safe for my tooth.. But I suppose in a small amount it should be fine.


----------



## capcrnch (Feb 15, 2010)

kennspens said:


> 12000 micromesh?



I've thought about it.
More than once I looked at my dremel.


----------



## hunter-27 (Feb 15, 2010)

capcrnch said:


> I've thought about it.
> More than once I looked at my dremel.


 And you are worried about acetone hurting your teeth? :wink:


----------



## capcrnch (Feb 15, 2010)

hunter-27 said:


> And you are worried about acetone hurting your teeth? :wink:



It was a joke.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Feb 15, 2010)

It will come off on its own in a few hours.  I have done the same thing more than once and even had it on my tongue and lips!  It all came off pretty quick.  Then again, I have also had it in my eye.  That was not as nice of an experience!


----------



## jimm1 (Feb 15, 2010)

Seriously... go to your dentist, but i can't help chuckling about this.


----------



## capcrnch (Feb 15, 2010)

MesquiteMan said:


> It will come off on its own in a few hours.  I have done the same thing more than once and even had it on my tongue and lips!  It all came off pretty quick.  Then again, I have also had it in my eye.  That was not as nice of an experience!



I did it yesterday afternoon. I think i've done this in the past (not as bad as now) and it came off on its own.

Wife just suggested nail polish remover.

It worked!


----------



## theHullTurn (Feb 15, 2010)

MesquiteMan said:


> It will come off on its own in a few hours.  I have done the same thing more than once and even had it on my tongue and lips!  It all came off pretty quick.  *Then again, I have also had it in my eye.*  That was not as nice of an experience!



Did some debonder do the trick? lol :bananen_smilies051:


----------



## Scoots (Feb 15, 2010)

capcrnch said:


> Wife just suggested nail polish remover.
> 
> It worked!



I heard that nail polish is acetone, so that makes sense.


----------



## PaulSF (Feb 16, 2010)

Could be worse, you could have gotten it on your....


----------



## jaywood1207 (Feb 16, 2010)

PaulSF said:


> Could be worse, you could have gotten it on your....



nose???  :biggrin:


----------



## NewLondon88 (Feb 16, 2010)

jaywood1207 said:


> nose???  :biggrin:



oh no .. wouldn't you finger get stuck? :tongue:


----------



## altaciii (Feb 16, 2010)

Yep, it happens to all of us.  Glued my upper lip to my top teeth once, between trying to get it unstuck without ripping the skin and my wife and daughter laughing their butts off it came free after a few minutes.  Give it some time and it will come off.


----------



## masl (Feb 16, 2010)

just idea for you !!!!


----------



## randyrls (Feb 16, 2010)

capcrnch said:


> I know this is going to sound absolutely dumb, but..
> Anyone have a suggestion for getting CA glue off your teeth?




Rich;  Someone posted this message years ago in the YAHOO penturners forum:  I though it was so funny, I saved it:

After a week of dealing with a "honey-do" list as long as your leg, I finally got some time in the shop this evening to make some sawdust. It "turned" out to be a night for lessons . . .

1. I learned that the nib on the pen MUST be aligned correctly before you try to press it into the lower pen barrel. Failure to do this will result in an egg-shape at the end of the tube and split wood.

2. I learned that if you put too much CA glue on the tenon when gluing on the center ring of a Euro stye pen, the glue gooshes out onto the ring and  nicely finished pen. Trying to wipe it off only makes the situation worse.

3. I learned that you can put a pen ruined by #2 above back on the mandrel and actually turn the brass center ring off! Then an extra ring can be glued on with a lesser amount of CA glue.

4. I learned that no matter how full your hands are, ALWAYS take the cap off the CA glue with your fingers. NEVER EVER use your teeth to remove the cap.

5. I learned that if you choose to ignore #4 above, NEVER EVER just hold the CA glue cap in your lips while you apply the glue!

6. I learned that even though a person's tongue is wet with saliva, CA glue will STILL adhere very well to it . . . AND . . . will adhere the wet tongue to the inside of the bottom lip . . . AND . . . will adhere to the old, dried glue on the CA glue cap!

7. I learned that frantically attempting to spit out a CA glue cap that is glued in your mouth is pointless - as well as very difficult when your tongue is glued to you lower lip!

8. I learned that after CA glue has bonded to your skin, acetone will not cause the glue to release.

9. I learned that I hate the taste of acetone - not to mention that it really burns one's tongue and lips if it comes in contact with them.

10. I learned that by the time you get hardened CA glue off of your lip, you will look like you have a large fever blister!

10. I learned that my wonderful wife, who loves me deeply, will laugh uncontrollably at me when I really need her help.
(Name withheld to protect the innocent!)






__


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 16, 2010)

randyrls said:


> Rich;  Someone posted this message years ago in the YAHOO penturners forum:  I though it was so funny, I saved it:
> 
> After a week of dealing with a "honey-do" list as long as your leg, I finally got some time in the shop this evening to make some sawdust. It "turned" out to be a night for lessons . . .
> 
> ...



Randy,
Did you learn all this in one session or was this over a series of sessions :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## stolicky (Feb 16, 2010)

How about using a Beall buffing system?  It will create a nice shine!

Thanks for the warning.


----------



## workinforwood (Feb 16, 2010)

This is a great post..thanks for the laughs!


----------



## bitshird (Feb 16, 2010)

Do Not put Acetone on your teeth, Acetone is Highly Carcinogenic like Curtis said, it will come off on it's own, or go see a Dentist, But DO NOT put Acetone near your Mouth in fact, you really should wear gloves and a vapor approved respirator when using it,  I'm not that fanatical about inhalation hazards, but my Dr showed me some material on Acetone, he actually had the wisdom to ask me what Chemicals I was around and used.


----------



## mtgrizzly52 (Feb 16, 2010)

I am sorry, but I'm laughing so hard at all of this, I'm about to pee my pants!!!! Oh thank you thank you thank you, I needed a laugh so bad, but not bad enough to my ribs hurt worse than they already do from this dang cold I have *LOL*.....Like Larry the Cable Guy would say...."Now that is funny!!!"

Rick (mtgrizzly52)


----------



## ssajn (Feb 16, 2010)

About 6 oz. of Jack Daniels should do it. If it doesn't remove it, you won't care.


----------



## MarkHix (Feb 16, 2010)

You know the rules......no photo, it did not happen!


----------



## jocat54 (Feb 16, 2010)

randyrls said:


> Rich; Someone posted this message years ago in the YAHOO penturners forum: I though it was so funny, I saved it:
> 
> After a week of dealing with a "honey-do" list as long as your leg, I finally got some time in the shop this evening to make some sawdust. It "turned" out to be a night for lessons . . .
> 
> ...


 

Thanks Randy, I needed the laugh--That is hilarious visualizing it as you read it. I laughed so hard I had tears running down my face. It ranks right up there with the guy roping a deer.

John


----------



## Wood Butcher (Feb 16, 2010)

I did that once; soaked it with 12 year old scotch for a lomg time and when I awoke it was gone.  The scotch not the glue.


----------



## jeffnreno (Feb 16, 2010)

How about hitting the buffer and going for a true ca finish - Your probably on the leading edge of fashion.     Soon to a store near you ca for your teeth.    Provides a glisten and shine.


----------



## bobleibo (Feb 20, 2010)

MesquiteMan said:


> It will come off on its own in a few hours.  I have done the same thing more than once and even had it on my tongue and lips!  It all came off pretty quick.  Then again, I have also had it in my eye.  That was not as nice of an experience!




Sorry Curtis, I can't resist...
I'm rolling on the floor laughing about this one ! For some very strange reason, the picture that immediately pops into my distorted mind is someones' wife using CA glue on her husbands lips while he is sleeping so he'll keep his mouth shut....not that it would ever happen to any of the folks on IAP. 
Thanks for the laugh  
Cheers
Bob


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 20, 2010)

bitshird said:


> Do Not put Acetone on your teeth, Acetone is Highly Carcinogenic like Curtis said, it will come off on it's own, or go see a Dentist, But DO NOT put Acetone near your Mouth in fact, you really should wear gloves and a vapor approved respirator when using it, I'm not that fanatical about inhalation hazards, but my Dr showed me some material on Acetone, he actually had the wisdom to ask me what Chemicals I was around and used.


 
Ken,

I don't mean to step on your post, but nail polish remover is acetone.


----------



## capcrnch (Feb 21, 2010)

Wood Butcher said:


> I did that once; soaked it with 12 year old scotch for a lomg time and when I awoke it was gone.  The scotch not the glue.



ok, that right there was just funny.


----------



## refueler1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Take the biggest wood rasp you have, smile really big and start shaving your tooth.....................Sorry, couldnt resist.


----------

